# Speed of Rogers vs TekSavvy?



## satchmo (May 26, 2005)

Of course there are factors that come into play, but would one notice the speed difference between 7mbps cable and 5mbps DSL?

TekSavvy is a bit cheaper (if I buy my own dsl modem/router), and has a larger bandwidth, but I've been thinking of trying cable to see if it really is faster.

I'm currently with Bell's 7mbps 'service' as a point of reference.


----------



## switch (Mar 17, 2004)

You would notice if there actually were differences in the speeds. So with Rogers you may actually be getting 5mbps and for TekSavvy you may get 2-3 Mbps. Try speedtest.net to see what you are currently getting.

Sadly the only way to truly know is to try it out.

I have Rogers 7Mbps, but am getting 5Mbps


----------



## satchmo (May 26, 2005)

With Bell I'm getting.

Download: 5800 kbs/sec
Upload: 700 kbs/sec

I checked and I'm only 0.9km from a Bell central office.
I'd be okay if I got close to this with TekSavvy, but not if it's only 2-3mbs/sec.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

satchmo said:


> With Bell I'm getting.
> 
> Download: 5800 kbs/sec
> Upload: 700 kbs/sec
> ...


You have 7Mbps sync with Bell. With TekSavvy, you would have 5Mbps sync, which would yield speeds of approx. 4200Kbps. When dealing with DSL, you must factor in overhead a well, which is between 10-12% of the overall sync rate.


----------

